# Ocala or Dallas-which is best for horses?



## kmb67 (Jan 26, 2010)

We re moving from the Northeast (finally! and have the option of either the Dallas area, or southern Ocala (North Orlando). I have 10 horses (mostly youngsters)-we want at least 10 acres (preferably mostly pasture), a horse friendly climate (little to no snow), reasonable real estate (under 500k for 10+ acres 2000sf+ house).
We would like an area that is horse friendly. I have ridden dressage, hunter, western-but mainly raise train youngsters now. We also love to trail ride.
Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Ocala is the horse capital of the world, but I don't know if you'll be able to find land for that amount of money. I've always heard it's expensive down there.


----------



## kmb67 (Jan 26, 2010)

In this economy-the prices have come down I guess? I have found several properties that would work. 
Price aside-which area is more horse friendly as far as climate, good vets/farriers, horse shows/events, places to trail ride....


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

I have friends in both areas. Texas certainly has more options for horseman, especially Western riders. My Texas friend lives in Stephenville and rodeo events as well as trail riding are more then plentyful. The problem I see is the weather. It can be very radical. I've heard him complain that it may be in the high 30's one day and in the 60's the next. Summers are just as varied but the humidity is low. 

My Florida friends complains about the humidity but loves the weather. He sees it as being stronger in the English disciplines but there is still a strong Western presence.

coming from the NE myself, where I am in SC, I find it the best of both those worlds - shame you aren't considering the Greenville area of SC


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Well I live like 10 mins south of Ocala. I cant tell you anything about Texas. I would love to visit there... but have never been there. 
But I can tell you... there are lots of places for sale down here... that are really nice in that price range. And it has a lot of western and english events. Ocala is mostly english. But if you travel to the outskirts you run into a lot of western events. And we also have great trail riding place as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## kmb67 (Jan 26, 2010)

We actually looked in that area 1st! It looks Beautiful there and I have heard wonderful things about North and South Carolina. Unfortunately we couldn't find any good jobs for my husband-that might change in a good economy though?? 
The real estate prices seemed a little higher in SC actually? Maybe I was looking in the wrong area??? I have kids and don't want to be TOO far out, 15-20 minute drive is the norm to get anywhere where I am now, 60 minutes to Boston (hardly ever go there though). A fairly local park for the kids would be nice...
Where in SC are you?
I am a little concerned about the humidity in FL. I am out working in the barn most of the day-and would hate it if it was really humid 6-7 months of the year. I like it hot though...I am quite content in 90-95 if it's not really humid and I hate the cold weather (I have raynauds and my hands are useless below about 30-and I am hopeless trying to do anything with gloves on!).
I have mainly ridden English-but am fine re-learning western if needed I raise/train foals and most of my showing is in hand/breed show type stuff. I'd really like an area where my non-horsey family can get also get involved-maybe some fun casual events and trail rides. I would imagine my husband would prefer Western...although he really would look cute in a pair of breeches


----------



## kmb67 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks cowgirl140ty! How do you find the weather as far as dealing with horses (daily chores/mucking/training...Do the horses tolerate the heat OK? I have heard that you can't work outside during the summer as it's unbearable- But I prefer heat to cold. 
Do you have a hard time getting good vets or farriers? How about hay prices/quality?
Thanks!!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Greenville, SC, which is in the NW part of the state, is one of the fastest growing areas in the country. We have a 25 acre farm bordering a small lake and we are near the TA Garrison Arena (part of Clemson University) and quite a few other equine related areas. Our property taxes are less then $800 per year.

We are thinking of selling since my wife wants to move close to my brother in the Raleigh area but want to stay in this climate.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

^^I have family in Raleigh/Durham as well as Pittsboro NC and I prefer that climate to SC. I'm from Florida, and I hate it here! Too hot and humid for my liking. Definitely when I have the financial stability to do so, I would love to move to NC.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Ummm... I have lived here my whole life... and while I hate being hot.. the heat doesnt really slow me down. I ride my horses in the summer time here... and they handle it fine. I just make sure I always give them electrolytes, to replace what they lose when they sweat. But they are accoustomed to the heat... and I dont ride between 11-2. That is the hottest part of the day. I to train horses... and I am able to work with them in the summer. I have an awesome vet that comes to my house (she is actually located closer to Ocala). And she is amazing. I have a a vets office not 5 miles from me... and her trip charge is nearly Half of theirs. I also have a great farrier from the Ocala area. As for hay... depending on where you get it.. your looking 5-7 dollars a square bale, and 40-80 for a round roll (horse quality). Its really a nice area. If you have any other questions... I will help you to the best of my ability.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I have been to Ocala and it's definitely a horse mecca. It's mostly eventing/dressage/jumpers. Which is great for me  It's a great horse place, but nothing else going on down there besides horses. Just to keep that in mind...


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I live in the Dallas/ Ft. Worth area and its great for horses... we have both english and western farms here and is probably more affordable than Ocala. Land and houses are cheaper here.. more for your money definitely. Although it's snowed 3 or 4 times this years for a total of like25-30 inches its record breaking and not normal.. Its usually 60's in January. 

Hay is also something that would be much more affordable here. During hay season the average 60lb square is $5... I've heard Florida is more expensive for horse care. Farriers and Vets are plentiful!


----------

